# Fishing marshes



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Can anyone give me an advice regarding fishing in marshes? I have a kayak and want to learn fishing for reds and flounder in a typical saltwater marsh. My problem -- I do not know any decent marsh area. Well, I see plenty of them on the google maps, but usually there is no easy access to launch my kayak (or even road to get there). Also, a lot of marshes are within various NWRs (National Wildlife Refuges) where, as I understand, fishing is prohibited anyway.

Can you suggest a decent location, please? I live on W side of Houston, i.e. for me both E and W Galveston are equally far. Surfside is within my range too.

If you (quite properly) worry about "internet effect", please PM me.

Thank you!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Any of the west bay south shoreline coves will produce. A good place to start is the state park fishing gulp. Just find bait and you will find fish! Don't be afraid to me around to find the fish!


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

Check out this website, I stumbled across it yesterday. http://tailtailsigns.com It's a really cool site from a local guy. Click on Kayak launch points and he has a lot of spots listed that are really helpful. I personally know that TX City, Hitchcock/bayou vista has some good marsh to cover. You can access Hitchcock at Luis' bait camp on highway 6 and hit the marsh. I've heard GISP has access to some good spots as well but I've yet to try. Also check out Texaskayakfisherman.com. I think that's where I ran across the site, there's lots of helpful info on there as well. Good luck!


----------



## Moe13 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have fished pirce marsh and sabine marsh on the lake and a poping cork with a gulf shrimp and cast toward points and right by te grass line and work back toward you also redfish magic works good to i am also a kayaker


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Unless I'm wrong I believe you can fish in the NWR as long as it's not hunting season.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

X2 on Luis bait camp. Easy kayak water. Well protected from wind. Light boat traffic. And you might see chickenboy. 


Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> Unless I'm wrong I believe you can fish in the NWR as long as it's not hunting season.


x2 on that ^^


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=201197617774312261693.0004d408d66ab16aef309&msa=0&dg=feature

There's a starting point.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

"Wade & Kayak Fishing the Upper Coast of Texas" by Ray Crawford - a priceless detailed guidebook. Buy it ASAP


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

Try a hookline map. They have a lot of areas marked off which are good for yakking. Good luck.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Minnow Pause said:


> Try a hookline map. They have a lot of areas marked off which are good for yakking. Good luck.


Yep, they have a wade/kayak version of these also.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

FlounderSeeker said:


> Check out this website, I stumbled across it yesterday. http://tailtailsigns.com It's a really cool site from a local guy. Click on Kayak launch points and he has a lot of spots listed that are really helpful.


I know this website, but for some reason I did not notice that button 



> I personally know that TX City, Hitchcock/bayou vista has some good marsh to cover. You can access Hitchcock at Luis' bait camp on highway 6 and hit the marsh. I've heard GISP has access to some good spots as well but I've yet to try. Also check out Texaskayakfisherman.com. I think that's where I ran across the site, there's lots of helpful info on there as well. Good luck!


I've been at GISP 2 weeks ago, tried fishing this area. But could not find any flounder -- that whole area is very shallow. Moved around, checked various bays -- nada. Besides something monstrous (likely big stingray) that dragged me around for 5-7 mins did not catch anything worth mentioning. Did not see any marshes similar to what I observed here.
Thanks for "Luis' bait camp" suggestion. Found it on the map -- did you mean marsh complex SW from launch point? It is quite big, I wonder if it make sense to go deep into it (i.e. if fish that moves in and out ever reached deep into it)? Can you find flounder in it?



Mini-x Fan said:


> Any of the west bay south shoreline coves will produce. A good place to start is the state park fishing gulp.


Which state park?



troutsupport said:


> Unless I'm wrong I believe you can fish in the NWR as long as it's not hunting season.


It is actually quite confusing. Lets have a look at Brazoria NWR for example -- rules state that fishing is allowed only in designated areas as marked on fishing map. Link to the fishing maps does not work, if you search for it using google this map could be found -- it specifies only three fishing spots. And to make matter even more confusing not every lake within borders is marked as "NWR water". So -- can I fish anywhere I want over there?



southpaw said:


> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=201197617774312261693.0004d408d66ab16aef309&msa=0&dg=feature
> There's a starting point.


Awesome! Thank you.



Zeitgeist said:


> "Wade & Kayak Fishing the Upper Coast of Texas" by Ray Crawford - a priceless detailed guidebook. Buy it ASAP


This priceless book is quite pricey... $600 for a book? NO



Minnow Pause said:


> Try a hookline map. They have a lot of areas marked off which are good for yakking. Good luck.


I have few of them, they can't replace advice from people who actually fished in the area. Besides on these maps it is often hard to tell if it is marsh or not.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Be careful for seagull nesting this time of year. Can become like a Pearl Harbor scene in no time.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Be careful for seagull nesting this time of year. Can become like a Pearl Harbor scene in no time.


That'd be a Utube hit


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I think that 600.00 price is messed up. I saw that on Amazon I think. It's a typo or something.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah the Ray Crawford book is around $24. Locally they sell them at FTU and Marburgers. Ray lives in Friendswood.


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

Np....yes the marsh complex SW of Luis' holds reds and flounder. Flounder mostly at the drains on the first hour of a changing tide. If you do venture deep into the maze, I would advise to leave some signs/make a trail that you will recognize to find your way out easier. You can get lost in some marsh areas if you're not paying attention and just paddling along to see what's around the next corner. Just makes it easier to leave some markings of some sort. Also, there's an area not far from there in Bayou Vista that can be reached by launching along a channel and dirt road along the 45 south feeder. SE from Luis'.... you'll see a dirt road with a channel running at an angle near it. If you paddle down to the channel opening at the railroad tracks, you can find fish also. That whole area is a marsh off the feeder, I've seen some huge reds back there. Be careful if you venture into the area you pointed out in upper Trinity Bay near Lake Anahuac. Not to discourage you but there are some big gators back there, I used to wade the flats near McCollum Park (SW of Lake Anahuac) when I was a late teen and I noticed a gator about 30 yards from me one day near the Cedar Boyou Generation Station (Previously HL&P Spillway). Needless to say I was out of the water pretty quick.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

What area of marsh do you want to kayak in? I see people all the time launching kayaks in Sabine NWR. You can fish the refuge from March 15-October 15. There is a bunch of marsh that is easily accessible for kayaks with lots of reds and flounders.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yeah the Ray Crawford book is around $24. Locally they sell them at FTU and Marburgers. Ray lives in Friendswood.


Yep, I exchanged emails with him. He mentioned that book is in print again and is supposed to hit shelves in August. I'll probably wait until then -- want to get latest revision.



FlounderSeeker said:


> Np....yes the marsh complex SW of Luis' holds reds and flounder. Flounder mostly at the drains on the first hour of a changing tide.


Do you know where they go after that?



> If you do venture deep into the maze, I would advise to leave some signs/make a trail that you will recognize to find your way out easier. You can get lost in some marsh areas if you're not paying attention and just paddling along to see what's around the next corner. Just makes it easier to leave some markings of some sort.


Well, if I don't return -- you'll know where to look for my body. Please, bury it in the middle of Rollover Pass. :-D



> Also, there's an area not far from there in Bayou Vista that can be reached by launching along a channel and dirt road along the 45 south feeder. SE from Luis'.... you'll see a dirt road with a channel running at an angle near it. If you paddle down to the channel opening at the railroad tracks, you can find fish also. That whole area is a marsh off the feeder, I've seen some huge reds back there.


Yes, those two cuts in railroad tracks definitely look "fishy" to me.



> Be careful if you venture into the area you pointed out in upper Trinity Bay near Lake Anahuac. Not to discourage you but there are some big gators back there, I used to wade the flats near McCollum Park (SW of Lake Anahuac) when I was a late teen and I noticed a gator about 30 yards from me one day near the Cedar Boyou Generation Station (Previously HL&P Spillway). Needless to say I was out of the water pretty quick.


 Yeah, I had quite interesting encounters with them and snakes on lake Texana. I've heard it is better to stay away from alligator areas in June-July -- they get really territorial at this time.



LA Wader said:


> What area of marsh do you want to kayak in? I see people all the time launching kayaks in Sabine NWR. You can fish the refuge from March 15-October 15. There is a bunch of marsh that is easily accessible for kayaks with lots of reds and flounders.


I am looking for typical saltwater marsh with drains and cuts, where you could paddle around protected from wind, looking for flounder and reds. Just like one of the links in my earlier posts that points to Anahuac area.
Sabine is a bit too far from me, but I am still curious -- can you show me a kayak launch spot that has good access to marshland in that area? (that hold fish  )


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Crusader, there are 2 easy places to launch your kayak from in Sabine NWR. The first spot is at the Creole Nature Trail boat launch and the second one is at the Hog Island Gully launch. They are right off the side of hwy 27 south of Hackberry.


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Just shoot me a PM and I'll help you it up some spots.


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

My guess to where they would go after the first hour of movement would be further into the marsh on a high tide to feed on bait and out to a deeper cut or channel on a low tide, although many have been caught on a real low tide. 

Haha.... Rollover Pass.... speaking of which, Rollover Flats would be a good spot to yak.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

FlounderSeeker said:


> My guess to where they would go after the first hour of movement would be further into the marsh on a high tide to feed on bait and out to a deeper cut or channel on a low tide, although many have been caught on a real low tide.
> 
> Haha.... Rollover Pass.... speaking of which, Rollover Flats would be a good spot to yak.


well, it is probably ok to fish around pass, but not too close -- I've seen current created in the pass during tidal movement


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Crusader said:


> well, it is probably ok to fish around pass, but not too close -- I've seen current created in the pass during tidal movement


The current really only is bad dead center of the pass. Stay out in the flats and you will be fine. I have yakked around there a bunch. Work the edge of the drop off on a tidal movement for flounder and redfish. Trout hang there as well. The pass is not wide enough to be too dangerous in a kayak. Wear a pfd and pay attention. If current is dragging you too fast paddle out of the channel and it will stop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

LA Wader said:


> Hey Crusader, there are 2 easy places to launch your kayak from in Sabine NWR. The first spot is at the Creole Nature Trail boat launch and the second one is at the Hog Island Gully launch. They are right off the side of hwy 27 south of Hackberry.


Thanks! I think you were talking about this and this. Am I correct to assume that game plan (for kayaker) in these spots would be to head south/southeast and explore marsh-like water I see on google maps? It seems that crossing the road and heading west into Sabine NWR is not really an option -- anything marsh-looking is too far away for a paddler (correct me, if I am wrong, please).

Thanks you for these very attractive-looking spots. Alas, they are 2.5h away from me -- it is unlikely that I'll be able to use them very soon. :-\


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Lots of good advice here so far.

It had been a while since I had my kayak, but my top three places to fish around G-bay were all West bay areas-

1-Highland bayou, launch at hwy 6, paddle toward jones bay. before the RR bridge, there is an opening on right. good marsh, Redfish in deep, founder at mouth. Past RR bridge, I head right, and fish channel connections, pond dumps, deep holes, etc. Trout, reds, flounder, hardheads, you name it. I even launched there a few times at night to go fish the green lights.

2 - Christmas bay - Launch atHere, and paddle to churchill bayou. Fish the smaller slues that dump into churchill for flounder, grass lines for reds, and where ever for trout. Actually, I don't think I ever caught trout there... LOL But reds, flounder, drum, yes.

3 - GISP - I would launch here and paddle to Dana Cove dalehite cove or Starvation. I never really caught much there, but the water was pretty, saw a lot of fish. Went there probably more than I should have considering I almost always struck out. Pretty water though. This was Pre-Ike, IDK what the storm did to the coves.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Consider a guide too

I know Thomas Barlow with Notoris Guides service will put you on some marsh fish in the yak

Heck , his bride made the cover of a magazine i a yak, but that's becuse she's a better fisherman than he


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

The marshes to the west are a long way to get to. The marshes east of the highway is what I was referring to. There are drains that will get you into some nice ponds from both of these locations. I've seen many schools of redfish off the side of the road. During the fall a fellow can catch many flounder and reds just on the west side of those bridges out of a kayak. Just a little info if you ever come in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> Consider a guide too
> 
> I know Thomas Barlow with Notoris Guides service will put you on some marsh fish in the yak
> 
> Heck , his bride made the cover of a magazine i a yak, but that's becuse she's a better fisherman than he


Better fisherman or better looking?

Boobs always help. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

A bit of news -- launched at Louis Bait Camp to fish Pierce Marsh with _kpenglish_. Ended up with limit of flounder and one 27" redfish (darn, they are rockets on shallows -- this fish took off, and turned into some small passage, very soon my line was all over grass). Half of flatties were caught under bridge, rest -- in guts and cuts in the marsh (3' of water). Saw small flounder jumping few inches above the water  -- did not know they are capable of that.

I am trying to understand marshes and after spending 6 hours in one I have questions:
- apparently marsh on ~90% consists of very shallow water (llike 6-10"), the rest is guts/cuts/channels (where tidal movement digs passages 2'-4' deep) -- is it true for typical saltwater marsh?
- is there any reason for fishing these shallows or I should beeline to guts/cuts/channels I know of and work them for flatties and redfish? (tailing red do not count -- I haven't met them yet, but heard about them a lot. In any case -- with reds it more like a hunt, not fishing: you move around until you spot them, only then you cast) I spent about 6 hours today grinding shallows and the only thing I saw is soft mud (and tons of large mullet).
- where those guys that gig flounder at night go -- do they go to these shallow marshes? If yes -- does flounder show up on flats during the day? if yes -- what does it bite when so shallow?
- can you catch specks in marshes? If yes -- how? What rig can I use that works for both specks and flounder?



JonahT said:


> Just shoot me a PM and I'll help you it up some spots.


PM Sent, waiting for response



Jerry-rigged said:


> 1-Highland bayou, launch at hwy 6, paddle toward jones bay. before the RR bridge, there is an opening on right. good marsh, Redfish in deep, founder at mouth. Past RR bridge, I head right, and fish channel connections, pond dumps, deep holes, etc. Trout, reds, flounder, hardheads, you name it. I even launched there a few times at night to go fish the green lights.


did it today, see above 



> 2 - Christmas bay - Launch atHere, and paddle to churchill bayou. Fish the smaller slues that dump into churchill for flounder, grass lines for reds, and where ever for trout. Actually, I don't think I ever caught trout there... LOL But reds, flounder, drum, yes.


Wow, this place looks like endless classical marshland. If it does not get a lot of pressure -- I'd imagine you could find very large flounder in those slues.



> 3 - GISP - I would launch here and paddle to Dana Cove dalehite cove or Starvation. I never really caught much there, but the water was pretty, saw a lot of fish. Went there probably more than I should have considering I almost always struck out. Pretty water though. This was Pre-Ike, IDK what the storm did to the coves.


Yeah, I've been there once about 4 weeks ago. Got skunked. On the other hand I was not sure what to look for...



Muddskipper said:


> Consider a guide too
> I know Thomas Barlow with Notoris Guides service will put you on some marsh fish in the yak
> Heck , his bride made the cover of a magazine i a yak, but that's becuse she's a better fisherman than he


You do realize that you are not helping him by mentioning this detail, right? ;-)



LA Wader said:


> The marshes to the west are a long way to get to. The marshes east of the highway is what I was referring to. There are drains that will get you into some nice ponds from both of these locations. I've seen many schools of redfish off the side of the road. During the fall a fellow can catch many flounder and reds just on the west side of those bridges out of a kayak. Just a little info if you ever come in this neck of the woods.


Man, I love these "woods". My best guided trip happened in that area. I wish I had a house (and a boat) over there. Btw, it seems that Louisiana has better fishing than Texas, is it true?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

You can fish The Brazoria and San Bernard refuges. The Brazoria NWR has several big marsh areas starting at Essex bayou to the south and going up to Bastrop bayou and beyond to the north. The only off limits area is beyond the salt barrier weir on Salt Lake. You can't bank fish and you can't launch a motor propelled craft in the refuge. But you can launch at salt lake, at clay banks, or paddle in from places like drum bay or swan lake boat ramp. 

The San Bernard refuge is trickier to access. There is a ramp on Cedar Lake Creek and it is a long paddle to the marsh from there. There is a ramp at the ICW at the Bernard river. There is tons of marsh in all directions from there. Check out tguff's and other reports from that area. Most of the marsh in that area lies outside of the refuge. But if you can paddle in its navigable and yours to fish. Google maps is an invaluable resource find places. 

Like you stated, marshes are generally lakes and drains. I fish both and love areas with oyster reefs. Low water concentrates fish in the drains, high water pushes them into the lakes. Drains might be tiny and only slightly deeper than the surrounding shallow lakes. Some drains are surprisingly deep and can be in excess of 7 feet deep. Salt bayou near the launch at salt lake is over 6 feet deep on places despite being narrow. Essex bayou is a lot wider but you'll have a hard time finding a spot deeper than 3 feet. The drain is swan lake that connects the smaller southern lake with the larger northern lake is 6-7 feet deep. The drains connecting the various Jones lakes in Brazoria county are over 7 feet in areas.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for info regarding NWRs.

How do you fish "lake" portion of a marsh? it is always 6"-10" deep and covers huge area. I tried blind casting it for couple of hours with zero effect. Do you simply paddle around until you notice tailing red? What about flounder (or speck) -- do they show up in these lakes and is it possible to catch them there?

Same for oyster beds -- if they are in a very shallow water -- what can you catch there?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Crusader said:


> Thanks for info regarding NWRs.
> 
> How do you fish "lake" portion of a marsh? it is always 6"-10" deep and covers huge area. I tried blind casting it for couple of hours with zero effect. Do you simply paddle around until you notice tailing red? What about flounder (or speck) -- do they show up in these lakes and is it possible to catch them there?
> 
> Same for oyster beds -- if they are in a very shallow water -- what can you catch there?


My favorite way is to ease into he marsh and sit and be very quiet. If there are active fish they will show themselves. Many ways they can do that. Wakes, mud boils, birds hovering, birds on bank, scattering bait, and even actually seeing the fish. We had a flounder shoot out of the water chasing shad yesterday and after about 10 casts my cousin put him in the net.

Pay attention to all the signs you see when you do find and locate the fish. Over time you will see that a lot of the signs repeat themselves.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

In 20-25mph wind? I am skeptical


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Crusader said:


> In 20-25mph wind? I am skeptical


Sit at home and watch 2cool then. You will wish after an hr that you loaded the kayak. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I won't sit at home -- i just won't be able to hear fish in this wind


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Crusader said:


> I won't sit at home -- i just won't be able to hear fish in this wind


You will hear them if they are feeding. Use your eyes as well. Scan and watch any disturbance for a while. Watch the points and abstractions especially where current is cutting around any of it.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You will hear them if they are feeding. Use your eyes as well. Scan and watch any disturbance for a while. Watch the points and abstractions especially where current is cutting around any of it.


X2 Redfish are big dumb idiots. If they're feeding in a marsh, you're going to know it either by hearing it or seeing it. If they're in a foot of water or less they're gonna push big wakes, not the little V wakes that mullet make, and be crashing the bait. I would suggest getting comfortable standing up on your kayak and pushing yourself around with your paddle. You'll get a higher vantage point and see the fish before they spook. Yes it's possible to see the fish backing, tailing and tearing up the water even in 20+mph wind when the water looks like chocolate milk.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Guys, just wanted to thank you all for advice. Had two successful consecutive trips to two marshes (that I've never been at before). Both days were very windy, it did not prevent me from finding them.
Surprisingly I also caught four blue crabs -- those critters chase my plastic and hold on to it tight. :-D

The only thing that still bothers me is that i couldn't find a single flounder in the marsh. Apparently they are fine with marsh mouth and deep channels, but they never venture further into it (?).


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Crusader

If you pick up the troutsupport redfish shallow water dvd it will help you immensely in the marshes. I have watched all four dvds. The redfish dvds are superb!! The trout are very good too, but the redfish dvds are so packed with knowledge. Ive watched them all about 10 times a piece to absorb all the knowledge. 

It will help with flounder as well. 

You cannourchase online and receive them in 1-2 days 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> ... If you pick up the troutsupport redfish shallow water dvd it will help you immensely in the marshes...


Yes, I intent to get those DVDs -- waiting for my birthday. ;-)

btw, you were right -- you can hear reds in marsh even in strong wind.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Marsh fishing is a the way I grew up fishing, so this is what I can share. It's not the gospel, but it has worked for me.

If I find me a big pretty duck pond that has several drains entering and leaving the pond, those are going to be target areas. Fish will tend to be on the down current sides of the drain. Anchor up and fish it thoroughly. I will fish gulps on a 1/8 oz jig head for this.

I also look for good pronounced grassy points in a pond. You can beat the banks, but the fish are most always gonna be on a point. I will use an unweighted 2" popping cork with a gulp or sparkle beetle 12" under cork. Fish out and around the point while on anchor.

Fishing the open pond, as others mentioned, watch for the fish. The fish will show themselves. While fishing the deeper interconnecting cuts, I fish the eddies and always drag my bait with the current.

We don't catch many trout in the marshes I fish until the fall. Trout will be schooling in the ponds under birds or in the drains. Reds are anywhere I just mentioned! Flounder will usually stack up in the mouths of the drains.

I hope this helps you.

Steve


----------

